# Engine bay/motorcycle parts- how to give shine to oxidized parts?



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

I am after a "lucky" motorbike accident. 
One month ago I was being hit by an unaware car driver. 
Crash happened at about 90km/h, I fell of from my motorbike, as being hit by the car.
I was in the hands of God, but right after the crash I get up from the road and started running after my bike, thinking my whole life is ruined now, as so many years of hardworking and money saving worth of a perfect motorbike is crashed now like totaled

(not to mention, my brand new, two days old Dainese leather suit, helmet, boots, gloves, everything worth of 2000 Euro was also ruined by the crash). 

I only have got some sore ankle, but everything was good with me, and now I know that is the most important. 
At the moment of the crash I already knew, it will be like years till I will be able to sit on a beautiful, expensive motorcycle, but the most important is I am with my family, with my little son, and everytbody.

Thanks to the insurance company, now it seems that my financial problems will also be solved, so I was able to buy another motorcycle as the crashed was. 
Same brand, same model year, same mileage, still very honest and normal, intelligent owner, but as usually the bike seems a little bit different than my previous one was.

That's where the DetailingWorld comes into the picture

The bike is in very good condition, somehow just seems it wasn't washed as often as mine was, so all the pure aluminium parts, screws, levers, chain seems a little bit aged, oxidized, giving the bike a few years older overall outfit condition as it should have to be.

Today morning I gave it a long period of washing- I am not a professional detailer, but I know how to give a bike a newer look, but in this case it seems I am puzzled.

Would You guys will be so kind as give me some input regarding how to get back those oxidised parts a newer look. (of course I wouldn't change all the screws and levers for a new one

Let me show you some pictures, just to show what I am thinking about:

Thanks for any ideas, let product offers...
(I already tried some Poorboys Natural Look Dressing on the non-painted black plastic parts, along with a brush, and it seems a little bit improved, but as for the engine area... everything is full of white waterspots which wouldn't be removed so easily). 



Thanks!


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

No ideas?


----------



## macfxd (Jun 15, 2015)

Can't see your pictures matey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

No pictures?

I will go on flickr then. (I spent my whole afternoon with cleaning, degreasing, protecting the pure aluminium parts/engine/frame/ chain, etc. I think I achieved quiet an excellent outcome, I can't wait to share it with you)


----------



## macfxd (Jun 15, 2015)

Maybe use some spray on wax but spray it on a microfibre cloth and wipe on the parts. Keeps the wax from getting on the brake units.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Nobody can see the pictures?


----------



## macfxd (Jun 15, 2015)

Nope can't see anything on mobile or computer.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Haga said:


> Nobody can see the pictures?


Yes, I can but I'm afraid I can't help much with advice on care of bikes.

Glad you weren't seriously injured in the crash. :wave:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Try Alubrite for oxidized aluminium http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> Try Alubrite for oxidized aluminium http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


Thanks, but:
"Not available for direct airmail shipping outside the UK"


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Here You are the before shots:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/f581y8


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

These are the after pics please. (only concentrated to the engine, metal parts yet, so no body fairings got some Autoglym SRP, wax or anything like that)

This weekend I will do a full detailing process again.
This is the galery link please:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/6HP6t5


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Is there any chance to get good results with the legendary sodium carbonate wash?

How shall I allpy sodium carbonate to the aluminium parts? (if it's possible to do it without bathing parts in boiling water Sodium-Carbon dissolvion)


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

That chain looks like it needs replacing as will the sprockets. The only way to get a decent look with the fixings is to buy titanium replacements. They're expensive so I do it bit by bit. Buy a drill buffer from eBay to tackle any metal parts. Strip it down, clean it, seal it and replace what isn't shiny.


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

smw said:


> That chain looks like it needs replacing as will the sprockets. ...


Thanks!

I am about to replace the chain and sprockets, along with those old (DOT2008) Pirelli Corsas with those huge chicken strips

But believe me, by far this was the only good deal among the CBRs for sale in my country. (except I wouldn't pay serious money for 2008 bikes with questionable former-life).

So I meet with the owner, talked with him and his family for about an hour then I made the deal because at the end I was sure that the bike came from a honest and trustful owner. (not to mention he owned the bike from 2010 which is always a good sign).
I wanted to put the price lower because of the old and ugly sprockets and chain along with the tyres but he coudln't give me a better price, so I bought the bike anyway. 
This or next week I will go and see the service...


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Haga - where do you live ?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305467&highlight=Honda+1000

This may help or PM them....

John Tht.


----------



## BruceyBonus (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Haga, you can use alloy wheel cleaner. I use Bilt Hamber Autowheel.
Spray on, let soak in, apply some more and agitate with soft brush. Don't let it dry off so don't try to to do all the parts of the bike at once.
Here's one I done recently.


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Excellent to see bike specific detail ....

Sent from my rotary phone using fat fingers


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

BruceyBonus said:


> Hi Haga, you can use alloy wheel cleaner. I use Bilt Hamber Autowheel.
> Spray on, let soak in, apply some more and agitate with soft brush. Don't let it dry off so don't try to to do all the parts of the bike at once.
> Here's one I done recently.


That job seems really unbelieveable for me, so that's what I am looking for I think!
Do you say you only used Bult Hamber autowheel on these dark-coloured oxidized parts? For examply the brake fluid cables seems to me something that was polished on the after pics...

Thanks!


----------



## BruceyBonus (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Haga, yes, Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel got them bright and then protected with Bilt Hamber Auto Balm wax :thumb:

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

When i had my bike i used wd40 for all engine parts. Soaked it and agitated then for a clean off used a degreased to remove wd40 tuns brand new 

You can always polish black frames too btw, even by hand they will have that nice new look afterwards so you just seal them.

Of there are any bare aluminum parts that have corrosion and rust that bilt hamber cant shift you xan always use a brass wire brush (softer than steel) and cleans if you are afraid of it then a steel wool would do also.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

